# Mách bạn các mẫu ấm chén bọc đồng Bát Tràng giá phải chăng



## gomsubaokhanh (19/10/21)

Những bộ ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng luôn là các sản phẩm được yêu thích nhờ thiết kế sang trọng, độc đáo. Bộ ấm chén giúp tô điểm bàn trà, vừa là món quà đẳng cấp đem tặng người thân trong những dịp đặc biệt.

Tại sao nên chọn ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng?

Ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng là những sản phẩm ấm chén có chất liệu từ gốm sứ, sau đó được thếp lên trên viền hoặc cạnh sản phẩm những đường bọc đồng tỉ mỉ. Lớp kim loại nhỏ nhưng lại là điểm nhấn của cả bộ ấm chén, tăng giá trị của sản phẩm. Chất kim loại phản chiếu ánh sáng đem đến cảm giác sang trọng, đắt tiền.

Chính vì vậy, bộ ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng luôn là những sản phẩm được tìm mua và bán chạy nhất hiện nay.

Các dòng ấm chén bọc đồng phổ biến hiện nay có thể kể đến là: ấm chén men lam, ấm chén men rạn, ấm chén tử sa, ấm chén men khử, ấm chén men ngọc…




Các bộ ấm chén Bát tràng bọc đồng thường toát lên vẻ cổ điển, độc đáo. Tuy nhiên, ấm chén bọc đồng thường có một nhược điểm. Đó là sự đổi màu kim loại sau một thời gian dài sử dụng.

Tuy nhiên, nhược điểm này có thể khắc phục. Nếu muốn màu đồng quay trở lại sắc thái ban đầu, bạn dùng chanh hoặc giấm để đánh. Axit trong chanh và giấm sẽ biến màu đồng trở lại như mới.

Top 10 bộ ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng các mẫu đẹp nhất
Có nhiều dòng ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng khác nhau, nhưng ở Bát Tràng hiện nay luôn có ba dòng ấm bọc đồng nổi tiếng và đẹp nhất. Đó là ấm chén tử sa bọc đồng, ấm chén men rạn bọc đồng và ấm chén men lam bọc đồng.

Thực chất, những bộ ấm chén trà bọc đồng vốn dĩ là những bộ ấm chén trà bằng sứ thông thường. Phần kim loại có thể gia công thêm theo ý thích. Vì thế khi mua ấm chén tại Gốm sứ bảo khánh, bạn có thể tùy ý thiết kế thêm một lớp bọc đồng bên ngoài bất kể đó là sản phẩm ấm chén nào.

Bộ ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng đất tử sa

Có thể nói, ấm tử sa luôn là dòng trà cụ yêu thích mà bậc trà nhân nào cũng mong muốn sở hữu. Ấm tử sa có chứa nguồn vi khoáng đặc biệt, đặc tính siêu xốp với các lỗ nhỏ li ti giúp điều hòa luồng khí, khiến trà thơm ngon dậy vị.

Ngoài ra, ấm tử sa Bát Tràng có khả năng chịu được sự thay đổi nhiệt đột ngột. Thời gian giữ trà lâu mà vẫn giữ được hương vị nguyên bản của trà.

Bộ ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng tử sa đen đầy đủ phụ kiện đi kèm.

Ấm tử sa vốn đã tinh tế, khi được bọc đồng lại càng trở nên sang trọng, mĩ miều. Những bộ ấm tử sa đen kết hợp với màu đồng sáng loáng, hai hệ màu đối lập càng làm nổi bật lên giá trị thẩm mỹ của cả bộ ấm chén.

>>> Xem thêm: Tổng hợp các bộ ấm chén Bát Tràng bọc đồng giá tốt nhất


----------

